# stocking up for a non survivalist



## Daniel (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm looking to get a years supply of food for 2 adults and 2 children and I'm seeking some advice. I'm not a survivalist but having a plan and food on hand just in case something big happens would be nice. Not having the time to do the freeze drying and caning thing myself I have been looking on-line for some package deals. I checked out a site called survivalacres.com which sells dehydrated meals with a shelf life of 10 years or so. They have package deals which is nice but it's not cheap. Does anyone know about this company or any other companies that may be worth checking out? I don't have to do the package deal thing but I really don't know what to get on my own. Is there a good resource out there for someone who wants to stock up but not make a hobby of it?

Thanks for your time!

Dan


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Not trying to cause problems here but what is wrong with being a "survivalist?"

I've tried several varieties of dehydrated canned food (not that particular brand) and all have been "edible" and most have been downright good. You might want to try a small order to see what you like. Regarding storage...the stuff last a llllooooonnngg time.

Averall you're better off storing stuff you're used to and also be sure you have the ability to utilize (cook?) what you have.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Daniel! The locals will be by shortly to point you in the right direction. While your on here you might want to check out some of the threads on foraging and canning. You may not have time now but the knowledge is something you will be able to use eventually.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

In general, none of us are *survivalists* in the style that main-media portrays crazies like those in Waco or TimMcVeigh.

What you will find here are people who realize that they are responsible for themselves, their families, and that waiting for government or military or (fill in your blank) to take care of you is not a viable option.

Now - go get to an answer of your original posting, what many of us will do is slowly double our grocery purchases. If you like rice, instead of buying a small thing of "UncleBen's", get a rice-cooker (relatively inexpensive) and a 50-pound bag of rice for $15.

If you like spagetti, instead of getting a small "single-meal" container of noodles, purchase in "restaraunt-sized" bulk containers.

I personally can't afford to drop a grand on food in one month with my other bills, but, I can afford to drop an extra $150 to $300 in a month on extra food-stocks. The easiest thing to do is to build a giant pantry in the basement with lots of shelves and floor space and take your time filling it up. Mark all the cans / boxes / bags with their "best-before-date" and use them by that date and put the newest stuff at the back - rotating the foods forward.

Also, consider water-cooler style bottles and rotate 10 (or more) bottles worth of water. You can also plumb-in a cold-water tank (similar hook-up as a hotwater tank but without the heater) with a flow-control regulator (so that the water in the house does not flow back into the main pipes).

In my house, I have a section in the basement for food supplies. In that area, I have cupboards with doors for dry-goods. I have shelves attached to the walls for jar-goods. I have free-standing tin-shelves for metal-canned goods. I have my large deep-freezer in that area as well for all my frozen goods and, because the walls are not "finished" in that area, I use the area between the 2x4's for "mini-shelves" for items like my 2lb propane bottles, bulk-spices and noodle-soup-packs.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! Any info is a big help. I didn't mean to imply that there is anything wrong with being a survivalist but rather was trying to convey that I may not have as much time on hand to pursue avenues that someone who considers themselves a "survivalist" may pursue.

Boy, you Survivalists are touchy... 

kidding and thanks again,

Dan


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

WELCOME,:welcomeaniel from a touchy long time preparer. Look forward to your replies and posts.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I am very new to prepping too. But let me state the obvious. Consider these things; if there is no power:

Do you have a manual can opener
Do you have a way to heat 
Do you have a way to cook
What about lighting

Those are my big concerns. 

We had a power outage a few years ago during the winter. We could keep warm with the fireplace, but my pots and pans were not very good for cooking on an open flame, so I started getting castiron for it. I also struggled to get my cans open because I did not have a manual can opener. I went out and bought 3 when we could get out to the stores. I also only had candles to light our way. The candles were just the decorative ones, so I laid in a supply of emergency candles and flashlights and lanterns.

I also went out and bought a bunch of non-electric and non-battery operated toys and games. Connect 4, Yatzee, cards, checkers, etc to keep the kids entertained.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 5, 2010)

Good point. I'm coming up with a list of Priorities and things needed in case of a large disaster. For me time will be a big issue because I live in a heavily populated area near the city and if something went down it's not the place I want to be. I'm thinking of leaving my stockpile at my parents place because I'm pretty confident that I could get there via back roads and they have a much better setup for a long term stay then I do. I'll post my check list and plan when I get it together.

on another note I found this and I think it looks pretty interesting... Free Plans To Build your own Bicycle Generator Pedal Power Station



mdprepper said:


> I am very new to prepping too. But let me state the obvious. Consider these things; if there is no power:
> 
> Do you have a manual can opener
> Do you have a way to heat
> ...


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Sophistry! I didn't mean to sound gruff regarding being called a "survivalist." I'm just tired of letting others denigrate terms. My first wife didn't like the term "survivalist" so I began being "prepared." The only difference was the word I used. I still had guns, ammo, food, etc just as before but being prepared was a more politically correct term than being a survivalist. As I've gotten older I care less about what people think of me so I'm now very proudly wearing the label "survivalist." If that means someone who has stock-piled food, medicine, guns and ammo, etc. and is trained and willing to properly ventilate anyone who would try to take such things away from me then think the term over very carefully before you try. I found out through experience that people think you're weird being prepared too and still give you strange looks so why would I want to have any regard for their dainty sensibilities. If TSHTF they will go to their prepared friends first and leave the hardcore survivalist alone. And that suits me just fine.

I guess the thing I really want to say is that if you are concerned enough about the future to make some preparations to survive then you are survivalist. My intention is not to prepare. My intention is to survive, therefore I prepare. If I didn't have very real concerns for my/our future and feel responsible for my own well-being rather than expect others to take care of me why would I "prepare?" I realize from past experience that it's easier to sell "preparedness" to a spouse who isn't as concerned about the future as you are but when you get right down to it, why do you prepare?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

MtnMan,

I believe that anyone can be prepared - from your average soccer-mom with 2.3 kids driving a big SUV to a country bumpkin with 2.3 teeth and a shotgun that knows how to use it and a truck that is held together with bailing twine and duct-tape.

I am a country bumpkin living in the city and hating it. I am more of the 4-wheel-driving, mud-slinging, devil-might-care red-neck-type of guy than anything else and I believe that everyone needs to prepare for the situations that will affect them the most.

Being a "prepper" is a term that can encompass more people than just a survivalist who expect to eat grubs and squirrels. Prepare for the worst, but, continue to hope and pray for the best. We can call ourselves anything we want, but, I hope that we can call each other friends in the end.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Actually, squirrels are good eating. I've never tried grubs.  I realize I get a little worked up  over some things. I am a survivalist. My wife and I have done a lot to prepare for whatever the future may bring and, if the need arose, I would probably try eating a few grubs. (Heck, I might try some anyway just to see how they taste!) 

The term "survivalist" is used as a pejorative by people who are basically survivalists but call themselves something less offensive and more politically correct. I see it as the same as the controversy over being an American Indian or a Native American. Both mean the same thing and refer to the same people but some have taken offense at being called an Indian. We could do the same thing with *****, black, people of color, etc. It's just politically correct nonsense.

If you or anyone else wants to be called a "prepper" instead of a survivalist that's okay with me. You'll still be welcomed into my camp inhabited by other survivalists like me. Would I be welcome in yours?


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

mosquitomountainman said:


> If you or anyone else wants to be called a "prepper" instead of a survivalist that's okay with me. You'll still be welcomed into my camp inhabited by other survivalists like me. Would I be welcome in yours?


I introduce myself as a Survivalist when asked about my hobbies. I like looking directly into their eyes when I say so. If they don't like my company, don't keep it.

Mi campo es su campo.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

anybody who has a crappy attitude and is snotty and arrogant won't be welcome in my camp. I can tell you that. Just like you daon't care about what others think about the term you use to describe yourself, I don't have time for people who think just because they've been at it longer than me, that they somehow are better than me. Find someone else to try to intimidate, I ain't got the time or inclination to play that game.
Me...I don't give a crap what anybody calls themselves. You could butter you azz call yourself biscuit....I don't care. But if you have a crappy attitude towards me....hun...you will get it right back and maybe even worse. Theres nothing worse than an old woman going thru Menopause. ;-)



You all be safe and be healthy.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I like the term prepper. Most people just assume you are storing food. When you say survivalist people picture weapons and ammo. Frankly, I do NOT want them to know I have weapons. Why advertise? My immediate family knows that I have food stores (as small as they may be at this time), but NO one else.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Genevieve said:


> Theres nothing worse than an old woman going thru Menopause. ;-)


DW says "You Got That Right!!"


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Genevieve said:


> anybody who has a crappy attitude and is snotty and arrogant won't be welcome in my camp. I can tell you that. Just like you daon't care about what others think about the term you use to describe yourself, I don't have time for people who think just because they've been at it longer than me, that they somehow are better than me. Find someone else to try to intimidate, I ain't got the time or inclination to play that game.
> Me...I don't give a crap what anybody calls themselves. You could butter you azz call yourself biscuit....I don't care. But if you have a crappy attitude towards me....hun...you will get it right back and maybe even worse. Theres nothing worse than an old woman going thru Menopause. ;-)
> 
> You all be safe and be healthy.


What?....bad day or something? A little heavy. Check your guns at the door please........

Prepper/ Survivalist = Mo/Schmo=Don't matter. Nuttin but a name.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

Daniel said:


> Hello all,
> I'm not a survivalist but having a plan and food on hand just in case something big happens would be nice.


welcome to the forum Dan,.. thats basically what a survivalist is don't fight it Dan, ...Dan the survivalist :wave:

Freeze dried food is nice because it lasts so long 20+ years but it's also much more expensive. What about water you need it with food and how will you get it, store, purify and heat the food and water:scratch ultimatly this leads to other issues i mean, your preparing for a year of food (and water) what about medicine, clothing, personal hygiene..see what happens!

Anyway, People here are preparing for everything from a winter storm to global meltdown, plague, end of oil, 2012

Tell us a little more about why you want food,. what you want to prepare for
if you want to have a year's food supply on hand.

Nitro-Pak.com The World Leader in Innovative & Affordable Preparedness Gear


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Daniel said:


> Good point. I'm coming up with a list of Priorities and things needed in case of a large disaster. For me time will be a big issue because I live in a heavily populated area near the city and if something went down it's not the place I want to be. I'm thinking of leaving my stockpile at my parents place because I'm pretty confident that I could get there via back roads and they have a much better setup for a long term stay then I do. I'll post my check list and plan when I get it together.
> 
> on another note I found this and I think it looks pretty interesting... Free Plans To Build your own Bicycle Generator Pedal Power Station


What would you consider a large disaster? The answer to that question will help you create your plans and implement them. If a large disaster consists of a heavy snowfall where your current vehicle-pool is unable to get from home to the store to work to school, then we can help you plan that out (BTW: I saw the news about Washington DC being under a little blanket of snow and Obama freakin' over it).

If a large disaster consists of power-outtages, we can help you plan alternative energy systems where the neighbors might be without lights and you will still be able to watch your favorite shows.

If a large disaster consists of Mutant Zombie Biker Gangs (MZBG) running rampant causing no end of grief for you and your loved ones, well, we can help you plan for that as well.

Finally, is the large disaster something that was portrayed in a movie (Day after Tomorrow, 2012, 28 Days Later, WaterBorne, etc) and it got you thinking that what was shown in the movie could possibly happen and you want to prepare for that kind of world-wide-disaster?

Each step that you take to preparing will lead you towards another step.


get food
make shelves
get water cooler
make more shelves for bulk water-bottles
test cook food
purchase several different cooking appliances
make more shelves for camping gear
go camping, decide that a different camper would be needed
build RV-pad in yard to park trailer
figure the Subaru isn't going to tow the trailer easily, purchase Jeep Commander
try new winter-sports. Need snowmobile
purchase utility trailer to haul snowmobile. Doubles as winter travel vehicle when snows become so deep that Jeep Commander can no longer drive with out roads being plowed
purchase big truck with snowplow. City isn't taking care of snow removal fast enough
 :gaah:

You are planning the first step which is a good thing ... I am sitting around #11 right now .. some others are up to #33 already and think that there is a long way to go still


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I think I will be shopping for a good used snowmobile this spring.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Daniel survival acres is an okay company. I've done business with them a few times. IMHO there are several good companies out there. 
Emergency Essentials - Be Prepared Emergency Preparedness Food Storage is another one. I have quite a bit of Mountian house dehyds. their #10 cans have a shelf life of up to 20+ years, It isn't cheap if you buy all at once your looking at a couple thousand dollars. But you can buy a can or two at a time. Look up mountian house on the net and see if they have a distributor in your area and get some a little at a time. I know gander mountian sells their stuff although IMO gander mtn.is kinda high on their prices. You may want to also consider buying stuff like beans and Rice. It's fairly cheap. stores well and when properly stored will keep for years. You may also think about things like Ramen noodles and "dry" soups like lipton "cup O' soup" they keep pretty well for a couple of years.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Be careful when purchasing Cup-O-Soup and Ramen (Ichiban) noodles. The noodles are normally fine themselves, but, the soup-base (for all the above) is normally infused with lots of MSG (Mono Sodium Glutamate) that many people have troubles digesting (including WildMist).

Stocking up on more than just "Beans and Rice" is a better idea - but - I would suggest flour, sugar, oils, spices, syrups, noodles, canned sauces, coffee, tea (herbal, medicinal), water (lots of water) and a way to remove the waste created by all those foods / liquids would be a really good idea.

Even if you choose not to can your own foods, discount-stores normally have large stocks of canned goods (both in tin and glass) that would be fairly easy to store and use.


----------



## Nina9mm (Feb 10, 2010)

I really like the food storage system Wendy Dewitt uses. She makes it very easy to plan a year's worth of food, and even takes into account the possibility of having no electricity to refrigerate or cook with. What I really like is that the plan revolves around actual meals your family will eat, instead of having a fifty gallon drum of pinto beans and five hundred pounds of hard red wheat berries stored up.
Here is a link to part one of nine videos illustrating her food storage plan.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for that video Nina.

Its nice to see a pretty lady doing a seminar about preparing long term storage food :woohoo:


----------



## SaskBound (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi, Daniel.

Thinking you NEED a year's supply of food RIGHT NOW gets overwhelming and expensive. Why not start a bit smaller, and figure out how to get things that you will use?

What I mean is, take a look at your pantry, and decide if you have enough food, water, and medicine to last three days. As if there was a bad blizzard, and you were snowed in, for example. Not too hard, right? A few canned goods, couple boxes of KD, some bandaids, tylenol, a bottle of cough syrup, and you're set, right? Remember to account for your pets, and add extra water for them, as well. Now think of how you will open the cans, and how you will cook the KD. Maybe add some peanut butter and some granola bars and other things that don't need cooking, or maybe get 3 days' worth of white gas for that Coleman stove you have in the closet. A flashlight or kerosene lamp might be nice, too, and some books or cards or games for the kids.

Now think about three weeks. Do you have enough food, and water, and medicine to manage that? We can't keep that amount of water in our home due to space restrictions, but we decided to buy some water filters, as well as some water treatment tablets, since we live not far from a river. We feel that the ability to treat water will suffice.

Once you've got three weeks sorted out, try stocking up for three months or three years. With the longer durations, you may have to think about clothing, tools, and gardens, along with food, water, and medicine. This is the part where it gets more challenging. 

I find it easier to break things down into time frames, rather than trying to get 'a years' worth' of any one thing at a time. Once you have three days' worth of everything, you are prepared for the sort of short-term emergency that is most likely, like a blizzard or short-term power outage. Once you're into three months' worth of preparations, you are covered for short-term unemployment, which I also consider a highly likely scenario. This way, you can incrementally increase your storage of everything, rather than having a years' worth of food but no water or basic first-aid supplies. Being prepared is a little more complicated than ordering 12 months' worth of MRE's and forgetting about it.

Rather than dropping several grand on an instant supply of food you might not like, try buying extra of the stuff you use every day. Dehydrated meals work really well for some people, and not so well for others. For our long-term storage at my place, we keep ingredients rather than freeze-dried meals, partly because I don't like a lot of the meals, and partly because we haven't the money to stock a bunch of those. So instead, we keep plenty of pasta, pinto beans, lentils, rice, tomato sauce, canned corn, sugar, salt, flour, baking powder, and other basic ingredients. We then bought a bunch of freeze-dried vegetables like onions, peppers, and celery that flavour a meal. This way, I can cook pretty much anything I like, and not be stuck with MRE flavors I might not be willing to eat. Of course, this only works if you know how to cook, but it's not hard to learn how to make a few basic meals like chili or spaghetti sauce. They cook well over a campfire, too, as long as you have a couple of decent cast iron pots and pans. 

At any rate, good luck with whatever you decide to do


----------

